# Bread Machine Bread



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2021)

Lady in the resort gave me a bread machine, said if you dont like it toss it but if you make i get the first loaf.

Deal

Made a loaf today, basic white.

Smells good.







Only 2 hrs 45 mins even
Dont think i like the pushed in sides on the end of loaf from the pan.
Oh well its was a freebie.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks good to me! Hard to beat that deal!

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 8, 2021)

We had one for awhile...  The wife never really hit it off with it...  so it was never used... got rid of it ...


----------



## R Blum (Mar 8, 2021)

I use mine to make pizza dough. Works great.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2021)

You been on a roll Rick with all the stuff you been makin! Yum!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2021)

Agree with R Blum....great for making dough. I made crossants one time...man that was an ordeal with all the waiting to fold in all the butter. They were so good though!


----------



## Bytor (Mar 8, 2021)

I got my first bread maker back in 1990, it was one of those R2D2 looking DAK/Welbilt models and I have been making bread/dough with various machines ever since.  I have a Ziorushi now for almost 6 years.  I use it several times a week. I just used it on Sunday to make fresh 00/Semolina pasta dough.  Looks like your dough pulled in some.  What was the recipe that you used and what kind is it?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2021)

Just basic white bread.


----------



## forktender (Mar 8, 2021)

We got a  Ziorushi  machine for a wedding gift yrs ago they are solid units they were probably the best you could buy back then. I used it about once a year and didn't care for the dense loaves it kicked out. I donated it to the Goodwill when we moved and don't miss it one bit. LOL Because I actually love working dough by hand and absolutly love the smell of rising dough in the house. It brings me back too my Noni's house when I was a kid she made fresh bread every day of her life.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeap. Looks like white bread.lol. Bread machines are simple, we had one growing up. Mom used one a lot.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 9, 2021)

When I got one for Christmas a few years ago I used the heck out of it. Not so much now. I mostly do Italian but there's a Quinoa Wheat bread that's really soft that I make that we like.
So did this loaf go to the lady at the resort?
:-)


----------

